# Brunswick Stew



## Porkers (Sep 3, 2010)

Anyone have a recipe for Brunswick Stew using pulled pork? I had a good one from Paula Deen's magazine about 2 years ago but lost it. Thanks. Roger


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 4, 2010)

Assuming you have searched her recipe base on the Food TV channel? I had a bunch of Brunswick stew recipes saved up but the HD went nuts and erased itself. Or the 11 year old grandchild may have done it. Who knows? Most of the formulas I have seen on how to make the stuff look a little funky. Surely some other well heeled foodie bought the book too. Somebody will post it shortly no doubt. 

bigwheel


----------



## Porkers (Sep 4, 2010)

I checked her recipe on the Food TV Channel and from what I "remember" it wasn't the same. But being 60, I can't guarntee that!I had some frozen pulled pork I was going to use and thought Brunswick Stew sounded good. I guess I could make Kentucky Burgoo with it. Thanks Roger


----------



## navchop (Feb 3, 2012)

This is the recipe I have used a few times:

"Get a Husband Brunswick Stew"

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup chopped onions
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 1/2 pounds ground pork
1 1/2 pounds ground beef
1 (3 pound) whole cooked chicken, deboned and shredded
3 (14.5 ounce) cans whole peeled tomatoes with liquid, chopped
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup hickory flavored barbeque sauce
salt and pepper to taste
hot sauce to taste (optional)
1 green bell pepper
3 (14.75 ounce) cans cream style corn
Directions

1.  Heat the olive oil in a large skillet, and saute the onions and celery until soft. Mix in the pork and beef, and cook until evenly browned. Do not drain.

2.  Transfer the pork and beef mixture to a large stock pot over low heat. Stir in the shredded chicken, tomatoes and their liquid, ketchup, and barbeque sauce. Season with salt, pepper, and hot sauce. Place the whole green pepper into the mixture. Cook, stirring occasionally, 2 hours, or until thickened.

3.  Stir the cream style corn into the stew mixture. Continue cooking 1 hour, or to desired consistency. Remove the green pepper; chop and return to the stew or discard.

This is a very good recipe.  I decided yesterday to make Brunswick Stew but I decided to make a few changes.

Yesterday I smoked a 4 lb. pork butt and a 4 lb. whole chicken.  I put them in the freezer over night to cool.  This morning I shredded both to replace the meat in the recipe.  Instead of the olive oil I diced 6 slices of bacon and cook them until they were crisp.  I removed the bacon with a slotted spoon.  I sauteed the onions and celery in the bacon grease.

I replaced canned tomatoes with 3 cans of Rotel.  You can use all mild, or add a can or two of the hot Rotel.  Just a word of warning, if you've never used Rotel the hot really adds quite a bit of heat.

I don't care for ketchup and I make my own BBQ sauce.  I used my sauce for the ketchup in the recipe and added 8 oz. of tomato sauce.  I also added about 24 oz. of chicken stock because it was a little too thick.

The recipe calls for 3 cans of creamed corn.  I like lima beans in mine, so I used one can of creamed corn and bag of frozen succotash.

The smoked meat made all the difference in the world.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2012)

Have any pictures?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 3, 2012)

Well just the phraseology was enough to make me hongry. Who needs any steenken pictures. Dont make me come up there. Thanks.


----------



## navchop (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry, I don't have any pictures.  I'm a little challenged with that and am going to have to get smart about it.

Let it be known though, we just finished dinner and it was pretty good.  I will be using smoked pork and chicken in the future.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 3, 2012)

I have made Brunswick twice now.  I just really don't like the texture that I get in the finished product.  

The recipes all look great.

I made it for a potluck at Church last weekend.  I watched people pick up a big ladle of stew and put it right back.

There is something about how pulled pork acts in a pot of tomato base liquid.  It just doesn't mix well with other ingredients and the my finished product taste ok but doesn't look appealing. 

Or maybe I haven't made the right one yet


----------



## navchop (Feb 3, 2012)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have made Brunswick twice now.  I just really don't like the texture that I get in the finished product.
> 
> The recipes all look great.
> 
> ...



That's one of the reasons I don't put ketchup in mine.  The Rotel mixes pretty well and the chicken stock dilutes what tomatoes there are.  I also only pull a little of the pork and mainly just cut it into small chunks.  I like the texture of the chunked pork much better than the pulled.  It holds up better and doesn't get lost in the sauce.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I dont think yall are getting a grasp in that when a person desires to eat stuff like this..there is only abut five thousand versions. Sure somebody be able to stumble over one which would soothe a delicate palette. The one me and my yankee pal from Iowa used to eat on cold days from Red White and Blues BBQ Joint seem to be last weeks left over bbq in a beef broth...little maters maybe.  Now I could normally eat that but they served sweet cornbread as from E. Texas. Pound cake clashes with it. Etc. They also have yankee chili with kidney beans. That yankee boy eat that up like a piglet eats slop. Never could understand that deal.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have made Brunswick twice now.  I just really don't like the texture that I get in the finished product.
> 
> The recipes all look great.
> 
> ...


I've had the same problem here Cliff. The flavor is there..........but the looks are not. I'm thinking the chunked pork road is the one to take. But which part of the butt?  :?  I really want to serve this to customers before winter is over.


----------



## navchop (Feb 5, 2012)

Puff said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to admit I'm ignorant as to whether it would make any difference which part of the butt you would use.

I do know though, I'm not crazy about pulled pork ( I like it chunked).  So I only cook mine to an internal temperature of 160 - 170 degrees.  This makes it much easier to cut into chunks and it's still juicy. If you chunk the chicken instead of shredding it it might make it more presentable to your customers.  You just have to be careful if they're used to Brunswick stew with shredded meat.

Let us know how it works.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 6, 2012)

Works the same way on Gumbo n Arkieville. They like the chicken shredded. They also like coleslaw on chili dawgs..gag..heave..sputter. I was dumb enough to try it one time.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Feb 7, 2012)

Bigwheel, you letting these Yankees get away with false information here?  Sheesh!

You CAN'T make Brunswick Stew WITHOUT squirrel, rabbit and 'possom.  Got to have corn, carrots and lima beans, too.  Maybe both the small and the large lima beans.  Carrots and potaters got to be in there, too. If ya must, add real tomaters, not that canned stuff.  And if ya don't add a couple of chili peppers, you might's well just make chicken noodle soup.

BOB


----------



## swampsauce (Feb 8, 2012)

From the resident NC Brunswick stew expert.
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food ... index.html
Read the reviews, there is one who says he used pulled pork.


----------



## fattboyzz (Feb 24, 2012)

We run our meat thru an old hand meat grinder to get the consistency we want ..

My Papaw actually ran the meat, maters ,onions an corn  thru the handgrinder , then cooked it till it was thick enough to stand the wooden ladle up in :]


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 25, 2012)

Dang that sounds super authentic. Thanks for sharing on it. Also thanks to Bob for that squirrel and rabbit tip.


----------



## Porkers (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks to all who posted. Will try these recipes. Northern boy with Southern taste.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 13, 2012)

Well real Southern Boys do not eat stuff like that. We are more into Menudo..lol. Try that sometime. If you have a bowl at 2 AM its supposed to knock ten points off the breath test. Give a person a sporting chance to get home in the el caro etc.


----------

